# Update on the Las Vegas/L.A. girls



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Betty Boop is the first girl that was due to have her puppies. She had to have emergency C-section on thursday (I had no computer to let you know) The first pup was stuck fast in the birth canal. Can you imagine this poor girl in that garage trying to give birth. She is doing great and is a very loving Mom of FOUR baby boys.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG a Caesarian :w00t: and OMG four boys!! :w00t: Poor mom. I'm so relieved that she was in good care for that scary delivery.It could have had a very different outcome. Betty Boop is a lucky girl.:wub: I'm thrilled that they're all okay and can't wait to see them. When is the next mom due? Who can keep track?


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Edie, Thank you for what you do. So glad she and her little boys 
are in good hands.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh my goodness! Four boys!! I'm so glad that she's out of that garage and in your care! Thank you!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg congrats to betty boop .. im so glad god put u in her path , imagine what wuld have happ to that poor mommy all alone in a hot garage .. grrr .. im so glad she sok , i wanna see pics


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh Thank God mama is in such excellent hands!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear that's over with and everyone's doing good. Bless her heart and yours! She's a lucky girl to be in your care.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Tina Turner had her pups early this a.m.*

The second rescue girl from Las Vegas was abot to free whelp early this morning. Tina Turner had 2 boys and 2 girls. 
I have a U-tube to share, if someone can post it. 
Judy now has 16 rescue puppies in her home along with all the Mom's.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Video of "Tina Turner" and her pups (three of them that you can see--I'm told the fourth one is hidden there).. 

(Oops, I see Deb has a separate thread going about them already! )


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for posting Margaret. Deb also posted this. I will learn one day to do my own. LOL


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so glad mom and babies are doing well. Tell Judy, we all appreciate her taking on this task, and being there for these precious souls.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

More youtube videos and still pictures in these other threads 

Tina Turner: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/55-rescues/106959-check-out-tinas-pups-omg.html

Betty Boop: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/55-...oop-her-pups-video-updated-still-pic-too.html


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh praise God you had her!!! I don't even want to THINK about what would have happened!!


----------

